# Lost small tabby cat - Notting Hill Area



## waddy (Feb 25, 2010)

Lost on Londale road on Saturday 20 Feb - if anyone finds her please get in touch her name is Angel


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Report it immediately to the police. For them to be alert too.


----------

